# I got my angel now! - Introducing Ariel



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Ariel is currently on my bed with me, his head resting on my feet as he is purring and kneading away. He did GREAT in the car, and even when he play-bites when feeling frisky it is never tough enough to break skin- though I am still breaking him of the habit. Actually, I worried over whether he was hurt in the car, because he literally has NOT stopped purring since he did his trip around the room. I would take this worry seriously if he wasn't kneading and slow blinking right now. What a love!

Right now my mom is borrowing my camera, so I had to use my laptop. Not great picture quality, but Ariel loved to pose with me! 










And after he discovered the SCREEN FLASHES WHITE!










He is wearing his collar I got him with no trouble, he was quiet in the car, I had three volunteers come over while I was waiting with Ariel (then Russia) in the visiting room JUST to say how much they loved him and how glad they are to see him adopted...

Dude, I think I got the perfect cat. (Yes, I am a irrationally proud fur-mama right now.  I think all furmamas and daddies feel this way.)

And in case you didn't know, the title is from the fact that Russian Blues (of which my boy is a mix) are called 'The Archangel Cat'. Ariel, the name I gave him, is not after the mermaid but after... well, here is the wiki of the name links. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_(The_Tempest) (Perfect, since this is right after Irene came through, AND the day I first saw him the earthquake happened 10 minutes after!) And - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_(angel) (Archangel cat names after Archangel.  ) In modern Hebrew, it is primarily used as a male name, and means Lion of God. 

Added English major bonuses of the name - Ariel is the name of the last published book of poetry by Sylvia Plath, and Percy Shelley believed the archangel Ariel was his guardian angel, and asked people to call him by Ariel at times.

And now that I am done geeking out about the name....

Ariel just put his paw on my toe to get me to pay attention to him! :love2

More and better pictures will come later.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

That is one very happy looking cat. You too look perfect together.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Rebbie, Ariel is perfectly handsome and I'm very happy for you both that you found each other.

I'm praying you both have a very long and happy life! I'm eager to see more pictures!

He's beautiful.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

A full grown kitty has been adopted !!!

He's gonna love you for getting him out of kitty jail


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I read your other thread and I'm so over the moon for you! He looks so gentle, I love his expression. He looks like such a softy, just like what you said about him being tolerant of your dad.

I know exactly how you feel, my situation was almost the same! My mom and I are also originally dog people while my dad was just tolerant of animals. We saw Miu at the Petsmart adoption centre and for some reason, I really wanted to take her home even though we all had no experience with cats. I ended up bringing her home the same day although my dad grumbled about it. Now, my usually non-talkative gruff dad will actually speak to Miu in a weird high pitched voice when he comes home. Maybe your dad will grow to love Ariel the same way! Again, congrats!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks all! 

Currently Bailey (the younger dog) is crying outside my bedroom door. She seems more curious and 'OOOH, NEW PLAYMATE!' then anything, so I think introductions should go fine after a week has passed. (Still not going to be leaving them alone together...) Ariel is sniffing at his wet food, I put it out early because I wasn't sure how much he ate this morning. He might not be hungry, or he might not prefer it. Ah well, I will try again with it tonight and if that doesn't work, pull out the tuna wet food as a treat.

And Dave, thanks for reminding me!

Ariel's stats: 2 years old, Russian Blue mix. He was at the shelter for about 5 months, only two of those months I believe he was adoptable as he had a upper respiratory infection when he first came in. He was transferred from the Animal Control in my city, and was not a owner surrender. Which either means he was a seizure or a stray. I am guessing a stray as he is the sweetest kitty ever and is well socialized and is used to the collar, and I feel kinda sorry for the person who lost him. He has some matting on his tail which I will try and get sorted out after he has settled in a bit (free vet visit, ahoy!).

He is completely gray with no white markings, though silver would be more apt to describe his color. His paws and nose are lighter then the rest of him. You can see a hint of tabby markings on his tail and his back legs. Apparently solid gray and solid black cats are adopted out the least, so he might have been there for awhile. 

That is all the basic info I have of him, though I am going to go over his file. He apparently had some diarreah issues that they just transferred him over to a higher quality food for, so I can immediately jump into feeding him wet without having to worry about mixing and easing in the dry. Which is awesome. He probably weighs a little too much, so hopefully a wet diet will get him in tip-top shape.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Awww! Look at him! Such a love. Congratulations!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

He certainly looks like a grateful kitty.
Some cats are ecstatic to get out of the shelter kennel environment into a real home.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

LOOKIT YOU TWO!!! AHH I love it. I totally adore him. <3 Congratulations, fur-mama!! If your Russ is anything like my Russ, watch out for frequent-random-head-butts. I need more pictures! LOL just kidding.. sort of.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very handsome boy! I'm so glad for you both!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so excited for you! You two look great together and it sounds like Ariel is fitting right in. Congrats!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking at those pics reminded me of a RB I had way back when.. before rocks were wittled down to dirt.. He had the most unimaginative name of BlueBoy.. yeah I was young..

Congrats again!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh beautiful boy!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby! He sure looks like a sweetheart 

Funny though that my cat Meatball's first name (from her Russian breeder) is Ariel. So it seems to be a popular unisex Russian cat name


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are some higher quality pics I was able to snag. Sadly, the no-flash ones didn't turn out good, so I didn't get his eyes fully open in any... Ah well.

Here they are!

Him telling me to pay attention to him instead of the computer...










Him enjoying the camera strap....










Him enjoying spying on the neighbors...










His silver coat in full shine...










The only thing I can really complain about these pictures is that his eyes look gold, instead of the green they really are. Ah well.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Rebbie - CONGRATULATIONS to you! I'm so happy this has all worked out for you and Ariel... he clearly has a loving home and mama!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats! Lovely name too.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww I am so happy you finally got him! He is so handsome and looks like he has quite the personality!

Great pictures, enjoy the little munchkin!!!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Glad he's settling in so well.
When I got Samantha those many years ago she went from a home where there had been 2 litters of kitten to being an only child (I regret not getting her 1/2 sister too) as soon as I open the carrier she went under the couch.
But when hunger over whelmed her caution she came out.
I came to believe in a house full of kittens she didn't get as much attention as should have, but I made up for that and spoiled her rotten.
What can I say, Papa couldn't deny his Princess anything.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you 

Look at that silver coat! He is GORGEOUS :love2

:smiles


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL boy!


----------

